# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Daily Top Thingiverse Designs

## TopThiniverse

Thought I'd keep this thread of cool designs I find on Thingiverse each day (OK maybe not every day).  

The Seven Egg Water Cooler (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:201663)


R2-D2 Highly Detailed (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:201633_


Toy Batman (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:201202)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/14/13

Shower Curtain Hooks (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:203178)


Stereographic Projection (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:202774)


PLA Frogs (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:202798)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/16/13

LEO The Maker Prince Model (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:204983)


Pet Penguin (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:204922)



Squigglepeeps: Viking Explorers Playset (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:204633)



SEGA Sonic Cartridge Sleeves (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:203998)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/17/13

Sleigh (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:205351)


Surface Pro Controller Dock for Xbox 360 Controller (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:205720)


High Heel Shoes (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:205724)


Simple Mistletoe (by Microsoft) (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:205310)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/19/13

Bangarang (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:206786)


OctoClaus Ornament (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:206832)


iBuddha (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:207356)

----------


## rene1981

Cool!
Keep going posting  :Smile:

----------


## TopThiniverse

Shot Glass Bottle Adapter (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:208618)


Poly-Snaps: Tiles for Building Polyhedra (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:208591)


Shellmo (Open source robot) (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:208495)


Gumball Machine (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:208992)

----------


## ShoYoshida

My Shellmo !  Thank you.
I got message from administrator and I became a member of this board.
Nice to meet you.

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/23/13

Ferry Boat (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:206400)


Homebrew Keg Wrench (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:210685)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For Christmas Eve 12/24/13  :Smile: 

Leaping Reindeer Ornament (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:211264)


Cleveland Wearing a Santa's Hat (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:211680)


8 Bit Santa Claus (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:211739)

----------


## TopThiniverse

Hope you all had a very Merry Christmas.  Here are some for 12/26/13

3D Printed Wheelchair Ramp (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:213181)


Mini Pool Table (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:194052)


TMNT2 Coaster Set (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:212751)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/27/13

Polyhedral Penguin (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:212451)


Custom Chess Set (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:213508)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/28/13

A-mazed Board Game (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:213765)


Octopus Tablet Stand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:213990)


Back-Scratcher (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:214306)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/29/13

Pro Controller Wii U (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:214551)


Tealight Candle Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:214589)


Hexacopter (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:214627)


Filament Dust Filter and Guide (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215067)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/30/13

Toy Castle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215225)


Crosslock 2.0 Rubber Band Gun (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215533)


Human Skull (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215397)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/31/13 (New Years Eve!)

Happy New Years Eve everyone!

Cyborg Beats Mechanical Hand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:215632)


Beer Bottle Stein Handle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:216343)


New Italy Robbie Robot (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:216345)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/1/14 (Happy New Year!)

RapidFire Airsoft Cannon (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:216567)


Business Card Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:217074)


Rubber Band Gun (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:217067)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/2/14

PS Vita Stand / Dock / Charge Stand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:217168)


iPad / Nexus 4 Keyboard Holder (Apple) (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:217252)


Thumbstick Extender for PS4 (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:217512)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/4/14

Wooden Architecture (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:218335)


Harley-Davidson Ring (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:218894)


Wrench Ratchet with rotating shift and compression spring (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:218581)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/5/14

Pill Splitter with Finger Protector (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:218985)


Magnetic Fridge Pen Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:219012)


Switch Plate and Key Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:219328)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/6/13

Clock Hand Stand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:219817)


Mini Flamewheel Quadcopter w/ Landing Gear (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:219895)


Men's Restroom Signs (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:220019)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 12/7/14

Ear Bud Case (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:210142)


Hex Tie (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:218459)


Prosthetic Hand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:220942)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/8/14

Dutch Style Beer Bottle Crown (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:221288)


iPhone Amp (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:221284)


Mexican Sculpture (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:221584)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/9/14

DVD Case (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:221860)


Desktop Basketball Hoop (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:221952)


Original Coke Bottle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:221980)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/10/14

No Suction Siphon (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:222731)


12 Piece Burr Puzzle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:222931)


Winterfell from Game Of Thrones (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:222399)


Chimpanzee (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:222360)

----------


## TopThiniverse

iPhone 5 Amplifier (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:179317)


Scissor Hands (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:179318)


Female Doll (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:223739)


Mummy Figurine (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:223775)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/12/14

2Plex-Chipboard Kit (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:223599)



Bird Feeder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:224527)


Poker Chip Tray (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:224020)

----------


## Geoff

Awesome stuff! although the DVD case is pretty silly I think.. it's one item I have so many of I couldn't think of the need to ever print one and waste plastic.

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/13/14

Diablo (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:224878)


iPhone 4/4s Gamepad Case (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:225180)


Personalized Ice Cube Tray (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:225191)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/14/14

AURA Robotic Arm (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:225513)


ZoneS Strategy Game (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:225809)


3D Printed Snow Globe (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:225572)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/15/14

Gnome Action Figure (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:226401)


Barrel of Monkeys (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:226576)


Neon Coat Buttons (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:226407)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/16/14

Jetpack Bunny by MakerBot (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:226753)


Buddha Meets a Dragon (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227280)


Awesome Pencil Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227278)


3D Printed Robot (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227361)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/17/14

Words of Wisdom Board Game (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227789)


Funky Candle Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227827)


Big Sister from Bioshock (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227534)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/18/14

3D Printed Tape Dispenser (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:228026)


Air Jellyfish Air Plant Pots (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:228684)


D6 Gear Die (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:228799)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/19/14

Nuke Lamp Stand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:229107)


Heart Box with Hinge (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:229167)


Nexus 4/5 Table Stand with Charger Mount (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:229602)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/20/14

Wind Gauge (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:229975)


Zombie Pursuit Game (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:229954)


Goldfish 3D Puzzle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:230128)


Printbot Escarabajo (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:227443)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/21/14

LEGO iPhone 5/5s Case (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:230734)


Tool Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:230543)


Erotic Chess Set (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:230724)


DNA Earrings (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:230803)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/22/14

Desktop Siege Weapon (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:231477)


Deep Space Nine from Star Trek (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:231677)


Connect Four (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:231297)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/23/14

LED Rocket Lamp (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:231742)


Doggy Poop Bag Barrell (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232016)


Bauhaus Model I 1922 Chess Set Single Peices (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232188)


Tanks and Vehicles from 1945 (1:200 Scale) (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232248)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/24/14

The Ultimate Gear Sphere (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:233144)


Cute Frog (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232924)


Cubarlz Sushi Square Maker (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232874)


Hershey's Kiss Holder Pendant (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:232684)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/25/14

Penny Launching Catapult (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:233233)


Mini R2-D2 (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:233646)


'The Joker' Bust (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:233541)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/26/14

Buildings for Battlelore (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234083)


G-Stand for the iPhone 4, 4S or 5 (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234320)


PLA Pizza Cutter that Works (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234462)


Robotic Arm (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234482)


Six-Piece Cross Puzzle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234483)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/27/14

Spiral 8-edged Bowl (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234961)


Book Reading Thumb Extender (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:234988)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/28/14

Small Parts Cabinet (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:235440)


Life Sized Iron Man Suit (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:235647 & http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:235659)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/29/14

LEGO Sled (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:236303)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/30/14

Batmobile (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237147)


Puzzle for 10X15 cm Photograph (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237626)


Super Soaker (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237049)


Clothespin Pistol (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237346)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 1/31/14

Fish Pen Pot (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237692)


Timid Little Monster (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:237916)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/1/14

Napoleonic Soldier Pawns (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:239075)


Lithobox Lamp (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:238435)


Victorian Hurricane Lamp (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:238806)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/2/14

Klein Bottle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:222787)


InMoov Right Hand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:239361)


Helicopter (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:239123)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/3/14

SD Card Box (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:240030)


Hammer Assistant (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:240223)


Awesome Looking Wine Glass (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:240316)


3D Printed Flowers (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:240158)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/4/14

3D Printed Dice Tower (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:240767)


Little Buddha Mini Quad (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:240842)


'A Piece of My Heart" Keychain Set (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:241083)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/5/14

Quadcopter QX380 (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:241595)


Graphica: Fish (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:241790)


"I Love U" Coffee Stecil (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:241970)


8-bit Chocolate Hearts (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:241319)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/6/14

Babelfish (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:241982)


Desktop Ballista Siege Weapon (Version 2) (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:242226)



Game Clip for Galaxy Note 2 or 3 (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:242288)


Valentines Day Gears Pin/Pendant (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:242304)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/7/14

Wind-up Bowling Game (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:205904)


Fish Bone Wall Hanger (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:242736)


Three Heart Gears (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:243278)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/8/14

3D Printed Bike Brake (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:243633)


Customizable Valentine's Day Box (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:243650)


Spinning Toy - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:243412

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/10/14

Razor Blade Scraper (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:245702)


Guitar (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:245047)


Small Parts Drawer (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:245234)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2.11.14

Death Star (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:245922)


Koi Fish - by MakerBot (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:246055)


Adalinda: The Singing Serpant (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:246198)


Speaker Box (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:246655)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/12/14

Star Wars Mill Game (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:246979)


Flappy Bird Earrings (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:247005)


Cool Rubber Band Gun (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:247393)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/13/14

Heart - Voronoi Style (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:246864)


Clothespin Pocket Pistol (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248032)


Ergo Thermo Paper Cup Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248457)


3D Print of a 3D QR Code Barcode (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248460)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/14/13

Tool Holder Blocks (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248594)


Blob Vase (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248704)


LED Bracelet (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248567)


Taco Stand (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:249185)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/15/14

Solar Powered Valentine (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:249882)


Paste Extruder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:249933)

----------


## Compro01

> Blob Vase (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:248704)


This looks like the Zerg made it.

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/16/14

Snack Ring (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:250428)


Cookie Mug (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:250492)


Foldable Micro H-Quadcopter (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:251002)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/17/14

Heart Chain Dual (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:251045)


Spring Loaded Carabiner (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:251401)


USB Dog Tag (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:251567)


Heavy Duty Key Chain (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:251571)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/18/14

Roger from American Dad (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:252136)


Toy Horse Jumps (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:252205)


Cup Dryer (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:252643)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/19/14

FlatMinis Weapon Pack (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:252683)


Dining Room Chandelier (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:253161)


The Squeeze - Slim, Flexible Wallet (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:253197)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/20/14

Ball Bearing for Spools of ABS (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:253753)


Tooth-Shaped Toothbrush Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:253930)


615 mm Eiffel Tower (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:254133)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/21/14

Customizable Movie Award (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:244025)


Numerical Scale (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:254220)


BMO 8x8 LED Matrix (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:253419)


Geared Heart with Hand Crank (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:253934)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/22/14

Tiki Tap Handle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:255024)


Skateboard (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:255022)


Smartphone Holder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:255493)

----------


## Geoff

awesome stuff, I browse thingiverse daily and theres stuff in this thread i've never seen on there

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/23/14

Bubble Pencil Grip (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:255326)


Open Source Bong (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:255794)


Double Decker Egg Ramp (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:256007)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/24/14

Sea Lady Bust (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:256332)


Laura Croft Cartoon Figurine (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:256452)


X-Wing Fighter with Working X-Wing (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:256526)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/25/14

Sonicare Xtreme Mount (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:257252)


Bud Buddy - Beer bottle handle (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:257310)


Star Wars Snowspeeder (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:257633)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/26/14

Easy to Use Shirt Button (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:257833)


QR Dice (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:257866)


Moveable Elephant (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:257911)

----------


## TopThiniverse

For 2/27/14

Flexible Tripod for Smartphone Camera (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:258824)


Picture Taking Robot (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:249592)


Polaroid Camera Cube (http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:249609)

----------

